# Game #59: Minnesota Timberwolves (20-34) @ Los Angeles Lakers (28-30)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Rockets, Jazz, and Warriors all lost last night. They are doing their part to help us make the playoffs, now the lakers have to do their part.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We need to win


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We've beaten the Wolves 20 straight times. Let's make it 21 tonight. AK47 isn't playing tonight for Minnesota so that definitely helps. In all honesty, this should be a blowout in our favor, but you just never know with this team.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

About as must win as it gets. We have a chance to make up some ground tonight. Gotta take advantage.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

A win tonight means we're 2 games back of Houston.


----------



## The Big Dipper (Oct 23, 2012)

cmon lakeshow.


----------



## The Big Dipper (Oct 23, 2012)

good goaltend let them know it wont come easy.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ridnour is guarding Clark. God we better win this or I will beat my wifes cats.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's had some nice dunks this season. Lakers off to a hot start.


----------



## The Big Dipper (Oct 23, 2012)

How cool would it be if there was a chat room for game threads instead of threads.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Then having a forum at all would be pointless.


----------



## The Big Dipper (Oct 23, 2012)

Basel said:


> Then having a forum at all would be pointless.


Just a room for the games not everything else.

I mean we are all on here anyways, Besides who needs a thread full of "nice shot" and "Whoa great shot"


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I get where you're coming from. It would be a cool idea in that sense, I suppose.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamison has been great off the bench lately.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> Ridnour is guarding Clark. God we better win this or I will beat my wifes cats.


You own cats? Weak.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We better win this or I'm beating Jamel's wife's kitty too...

:jigga:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with 22 at the half. He's trying to dunk everything. Lakers up 10.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Dwight is awful at free throws


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe is awesome


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

And then he bricks two free throws. Perfecto.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's having a hell of a game. Wonder if he tries to go for 50 tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, Kobe's now the 15th player in NBA history with at least 1,800 steals.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I don't like that dwight has a combined 9 fgas in the last two games. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> By the way, Kobe's now the 1500th player in NBA history with at least 1,800 steals.


1500? Is that impressive when he's top 10 in minutes played?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I meant 15th. :laugh:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

So, do we finally get back to .500 on Sunday?

Can't believe I am saying that it's gonna take game 60 to get to .500. :|


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just be happy we're finally playing well.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

With Houston losing to the Bucks, great win. May make the playoffs after all 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> So, do we finally get back to .500 on Sunday?
> 
> Can't believe I am saying that it's gonna take game 60 to get to .500. :|


The lakers have been at 500 several times and went over it once. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I really want to see Dwight get more touches on offense, especially against a team with no bigs. Part of it is our guards fault, but a lot of it is on Dwight himself. He doesnt flash across the lane, he doesnt seal his man off, he doesnt set good picks. He is playing better on defesne though.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I thought Nash's comments to TNT were interesting he's basically saying we still don't have a set way to play lol


----------

